# Carp on the fly (videos)



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

Here are some links to some videos my friend and I shot this weekend while catching carp on the fly rod. They're not high quality, but they were certainly fun to shoot!

(This all happened in Connecticut, where I currently live, but I'm moving to Ohio in about two months, and eager to get fishing once I arrive. Hence, I'm on this site "prematurely"!)

I may try to get some still photos up eventually.

Enjoy!


http://vimeo.com/12208229

http://vimeo.com/12154843


http://vimeo.com/12188078


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

those are some good carp!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

That is really nice video and great looking water for carp. I recently went hunting the ol' golden bone for the first time. It really is an awesome way to spend the day.


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

Great videos and nice fish.


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

Thoughts on what to use after the spawn? Right now they seem to be more interested in rolling and screwing around than taking anything.
Flies, sizes, techniques? Certainly going to try it this summer.
welcome to Ohio-


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

CWG,

Our experience right now has been that while the majority of carp are most interested in spawning and therefore completely ignore our flies, there are some fish in the mix that will take flies. I don't think they're like some species where they completely stop feeding during the spawn.

Ideally, you find fish that are actively feeding, and you target them and completely ignore the others. Feeders reveal themselves through bubbles coming up, through puffs of silt they expel, or because you can actually see them sucking up food (if you see the "flash" of their orange lips, then they're feeding). Fast cruising fish usually won't take...although rarely, I've had a fish turn to follow and take a fly.

Here are some videos of various ways to identify feeders:

http://vimeo.com/5492763

http://vimeo.com/1439641

http://vimeo.com/1439630

http://vimeo.com/1439619

I personally tend to favor a small (size 6 or 8 hook, about 1 to 1.5 inches long) wooly bugger with bead-chain eyes and some lead wraps underneath for all my carp fly fishing, and I like it in white or yellow because I can see the fly, and hence the take. But any google search will reveal dozens of patterns. The basic theme, other than the "specialty flies" like mulberries, is that the flies are weighted and look "buggy", like nymphs or crayfish.

In my opinion, fly selection isn't the most important thing. It's first, identifying fish that are in a feeding mood, and then second, getting them to take.

We use about 8 lb tippet, sometimes flourocarbon, but not always. 6 lb or lower will probably get you more takes, but these fish in my water head straight for cover and I usually end up breaking them off with anything less than 8 lb (and quite a number even then).

I like to cast in front of the fish by about a foot or so, or put it where I think the fish will eventually be if it's moving. Once I think it's within a foot or so, where the carp can see it, I will strip the fly, usually in short but continuous strips. Personally, my success has been greatest with a fly that never stops moving, but doesn't move too fast. I suppose what's going on is that if the fly is just sitting there, the carp either gets a good look or smells it, and decides it's not real food. And if it's moving too fast, they seem to follow it and then eventually veer away - maybe they decide it just isn't worth chasing down such a small bit of food??

Anyway, if I get a follow, I try to keep the fly moving just enough, and then watch for the take. The carp will suck it up and I then try to tighten up on it with a smooth deliberate "strip strike". Too fast and I find I either pull the fly away, or I come tight to the fish just as it turns and I break them off. Too slow, and they will spit that thing out in a wink.

I'm lucky in that the spot where I fish is absolutely loaded with carp right now, so I get many, many shots at them. My overall success rate, in terms of the number of fish I cast to that actually take the fly, is very low. But since I get so many shots at them, I usually (but not always) get a fish or two in a couple hours of fishing.

Oh yeah, one other thing: you can very effectively get them excited about feeding or get them to stay in the area by chumming with canned corn. This isn't as satisfying as getting them the "pure" way, but it will increase your catch rate and gets you a chance at some experience watching them follow and take flies. It takes some practice to know how to set the hook on them, so if you're not opposed to chumming, I'd give it a try.

You can chum ahead of time in the area you intend to fish by throwing out a can or a few handfuls of corn an hour or two ahead of when you're going to fish. But I sometimes find that if carp are already in the area I can toss the corn right in on top of them and they will start feeding on it pretty quickly.

Again, this might violate some people's sense of what fly fishing is all about...but then again, people who are fly fishing for carp tend to be less worried about those sorts of things!


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

thanks andrew, good stuff, i fished salt water a lot, this sounds very much like bonefishing or reds and sharks on the flats, a whole lot like that. 
cwg


----------



## bfurderer (Mar 19, 2010)

Andrew, Thanks for the infor this is really great stuff. Which part of Ohio are you relocating to?

I recently become obsessed with carp lately. My local carp pond has just been treated for algae and the visibility has gone to crap (dark green). I can see the bubbles of feeding carp in their usual lies, but it's a basic blind cast into the feeding area and I really cant see which way they are moving. Do you have any tips?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll second that, excellent information. I consider myself a seasoned fisherman, however fishing for carp on the fly is completely new to me except for my first trip out. The info you just shared goes a lonnnnng way in explaining what I need to do (the short, subtle strips vs. a swing or other methods) 



Thanks!


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

bfurderer said:


> Andrew, Thanks for the infor this is really great stuff. Which part of Ohio are you relocating to?
> 
> I recently become obsessed with carp lately. My local carp pond has just been treated for algae and the visibility has gone to crap (dark green). I can see the bubbles of feeding carp in their usual lies, but it's a basic blind cast into the feeding area and I really cant see which way they are moving. Do you have any tips?


Relocating to the Columbus/Granville area. I'll be a visiting assistant professor of Biology at Denison for a couple years. Don't know how much time I'll have for fishing, unfortunately! Hopefully at least a bit!

For bubbling carp that you can't see, the best you can do is either see if the line of bubbles is slowly progressing in one direction, and cast in front of that. (Keeping in mind that the fish will be well in front of the bubbles if it's moving and the water has any depth.)

Sometimes, you can see the bubbles and also occasionally get a glimpse of of the tail slowly fanning or occasionally breaking the surface.

But I'll concede that if you can't see them, it's tough!


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> I'll second that, excellent information. I consider myself a seasoned fisherman, however fishing for carp on the fly is completely new to me except for my first trip out. The info you just shared goes a lonnnnng way in explaining what I need to do (the short, subtle strips vs. a swing or other methods)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


You're welcome. Carp are a lot of fun, and very often the biggest fish in a given body of water or stream.

My friend and I are trying to take a lot of movies of carp feeding, casting to carp, etc. Eventually, he's going to put together a short video or two that, hopefully, really highlights this stuff. Until then, I'll keep posting the unedited stuff.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Phenomal Info and videos!!!!.. as i was fishing for smaillies on Monday and watchin all the carp i kept thinking to myself.. man i wish i had my 7 wt... and a golden stone...

Time to to stalk this weekend!!!!

Thank you !

Frank


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

A few more short videos of carp taken this morning before work. No fishing here, just some observations on carp:


http://vimeo.com/12300663

http://vimeo.com/12300828

http://vimeo.com/12300939


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice videos Andrew!

I got out to the local creek on Tuesday and landed 3 to about 6lbs. I hooked the largest one I had seen in that section of creek, roughly 12-15lbs, but busted him off on a strong head shake. They followed a "Carp Sucker Punch" fly, but I ended up sealing the deal with olive BH wooly buggers #10 and #8. Notice in the one picture that two other carp are following my hooked carp right up to my feet in clear water. I have seen this with other fish, but not carp.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice write up on the carp issues as it was fun way of watching. Good luck on your move back to Ohio Andrew. 
I haven't heard much about using cotton flies and I know that cruising carps are always on the look out for them. I dont have to many places to fish for carp but I am sure I will think of how to make some up. Lets get a another thread going and to post up what flies you can use since this is getting contagious more so than fishing lil trouts.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm hooked.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

Hey hey!!!!

Nice job.

I'll be at it in about 10 hours, i.e. in the morning.


Pics, if we're successful.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Andrew Stoehr said:


> Hey hey!!!!
> 
> Nice job.
> 
> ...


Sweet man, looking forward to it.

Had a very big one on, 30+ lbs... when I say on, I mean it took the bait, thrashed and snapped my 2x tippet clean.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheating?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

LMAO! If it works then by all means use it. I seen a big group of them muskie fishing yesterday and had one came streaming to one my 4 inch EP minnow but didn't take.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

Flyfish Dog said:


> I seen a big group of them muskie fishing yesterday.


They were muskie fishing !?!


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Andrew Stoehr said:


> They were muskie fishing !?!


I think he saw a bunch of carp while he was muskie fishing, and one of the carp chased his EP minnow. Or was I the only one who found the wording a bit confusing?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Yea I fishing for muskies then I seen a big group of carps and I made some casts with a 4 inch fly and got nearly taken. I will take some of the smaller carp flies I have next time out. Was not trying confuse anyone though.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

The muskie were fishing! Duh!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Or wait... the carp were throwing 10" flies?


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

Only hook up this morning:

http://vimeo.com/13008679


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I was watching him horse that fish around thinking to myself "The rod or the tippet? Which is going first?!" 

LOL. Perhaps play the fish a hair longer next time>


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

This spot he and I fish presents a few challenges, all of which conspire to produce break offs now and then. First, we're often fishing in very shallow, very clear water so we have to use fairly light tippets. Second, and this may or may not be very apparent in the videos, a lot of these carp hang out under overhanging brush and around lily pads, then venture out to feed, then go back under the structure, come back out to feed, etc. When we hook them, they immediately go for the structure 9 times out of 10, and we have little choice but to put the heat on them. This particular fish got the best of him because it started to come in, then unexpectedly surged on him. They seem to do that a lot!

Jon also fishes with a Hardy Brothers 4 weight, so when it comes down to rod vs. tippet, the tippet has to go first!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I've noticed they like to run for cover also. My very first carp on the fly that I landed, I had the drag very loose because I wanted to make sure I got him. That SOB almost took all my backing on his way to the other end of the lake, so he could get under a half submerged tree. 

I torqued down the drag and managed to steer him clear but it's obvious they will use cover to their advantage. 

Smart fish.


----------

